# 60th Paph Guild



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 5, 2016)

I suppose better late than never. Just a few minutes ago I received an e-mail regarding the Paph Guild to be held Jan 16th and 17th. Lots of notice from the Orchid Digest. This is being held in Santa Barbara California. They had quite a list of speakers. Anyone going? I'd love to see what John the The Orchid Zone is bringing.


----------



## JAB (Jan 19, 2016)

So did anyone attend? Reports on the speakers?


----------

